# GTI Intl Sprint Results : TT forum Winners !



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

Blimey as I fall of my chair...... I bet you all wish you had a two wheel drive TT now..

well I was wondering, even though on saturday all of the computers failed so they didn't give out ony results.. but Â

http://www.gtiinternational.co.uk

links to all results.....

the Audi Highlights
______________________________________

*Saturday*
AU2. Audi two-wheel-drive (standard and modified)
*Winner: Sundeep Nischal, Audi TT 180 (2WD) 15.58* Â     
Runner-up: Chris Pugh, Audi Coupe 20V 16.51

AU4. Audi four-wheel-drive (standard and modified)
Winner: Pete Humphreys, Audi 90 quattro 17.14
Runner-up: Kevork Saradjian, Audi V8 4.2 quattro 17.20

AUT. Audi four-wheel drive (turbocharged)
Winner: Kevin Dolton, 1998 S4 13.08
Runner-up: Kim Collins, MTM RS6 13.27

MODT. Modified turbo, supercharged and nitrous-injected
Winner: Jeff Seddon, Mk 3 Golf (2 x VR6) 11.32
Runner-up: Jeff Webb, Dubsport Mk 2 GTI (1.8T 4wd) 11.52

*Sunday*
AU2. Audi two-wheel-drive (standard and modified)
Winner: Daniel Gambba-Jones, 1998 A3 1.8T 15.24
Runner-up: Darren Smith, 1995 Audi 2.6 16.67

AU4. Audi four-wheel-drive (standard and modified)
Winner: Lee Rogers, Audi S8 14.42
Runner-up: Jaz Singh, Audi quattro turbo 15.30

AUT. Audi four-wheel drive (turbocharged)
Winner: M. Coughman, 2001 RS4 13.35
*Runner-up: Rob Beves, MTM TT 13.61*

COMP. (Trade & Competition vehicles)
Winner: Kim Collins, MTM RS6 13.08
Runner-up: Mark Smith, Bora 1.8T race car 14.78

MODT. Modified turbo, supercharged and nitrous-injected
Winner: Jeff Webb, Dubsport Mk 2 GTI (1.8T 4x4) 12.02
Runner-up: Grant Parker, Dubweiser Mk 1 Golf (Audi quattro turbo running
gear) 12.23

__________________________________

hurray !.. trophy's are in the post ! [smiley=cheers.gif] 
and btw.. that "improves" on my runner-up spot from last year !!!
[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

and for all those who were there watching the TT face off........

that was my 1st & fastest run on saturday where my perfect no wheel start...... (unlike the next 2 runs : ) left Nik eating fwd TT dust.. way behind 

improved by half a second over last year with a bit of help from last year........ RhodTT's light mod of course (cheers !) and maybe some additional help from the micro fried chip man called Revo 

can't wait for next year 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Congratulations...well done! ;D


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Weldone Sundeep. You'll be going for nOS too then soon.
No response from Vlastan yet either!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

> Weldone Sundeep. You'll be going for nOS too then soon.
> No response from Vlastan yet either!


he's keeping quiet... Â 

although have a look on Quarter Mile Rivals

some very quick cars ....... and some even quicket bikes.....

and Rob's time put's him ahead of a Dodge Viper ! ;D ;D ;D

although I don't know if therse are manufacturer times or not..... :-/


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Well done Sundeep... but then you do know that the Lord likes it from behind. 

Oooops...sorry to drag the thread down... no Vlas... no comments and prompters for my comment ;D

Well done to all who took part especially Sundeep and Lord V.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hey hey - that's great news!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh well done Sundeep, just imagine what you could do in a proper car then ! : Next year ? Congrats mate.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep Nischal, Audi TT 180 (2WD) 15.58
Rob Beves, MTM TT 13.61 
Jeff Seddon, Mk 3 Golf (2 x VR6) 11.32

As Vlastan might say, a 350bhp car is less than 2 seconds faster than a 180 and an 800bhp car* only 2 just over seconds faster than that ;D

*from Dubsport website - The latest beast to emerge from the Dubsport workshops features two, turbo charged VR6 engines, in a stripped-out Mk3 Golf shell. Power is estimated at over 800bhp....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I love the way the smiley ALMOST hides the fact that the sentence is positively dripping with contempt....

Almost though..... not quite.....

;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep,

This is called cheating of course!!

Your car is turbo and modified!! So it should have been in the turbo/modified section not the two wheel drive section.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

> Your car is turbo and modified!! So it should have been in the turbo/modified section not the two wheel drive section.


now now...... just cause I beat you on the first run 

AU2 = STANDARD & "MODIFIED"

makes my car go up against other similiar non-quattro 1.8T's, A3, A4, A6 etc and there is a whole range of Audi's out there running the 1.8 T with no Q ! and not forgetting 90% of the Audi range are non Q....

and the guy who won on sunday had a A3 1.8T

No real point having a 2wd verses a 4wd in a sprint race, unless it has launch control ....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep,

I was referring to the turbo of course.

There was a different entry for turbo cars and yours is!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> There was a different entry for turbo cars and yours is!


Nick, you've lost me on this one - which category do you think Sundeep should have been in?

I'm not an expert on this by any means (it was my first time at Gti-I) but so far as I can tell, there are only three classes for Audi:

AU2: Audi two-wheel-drive (standard and modified)

AU4: Audi four-wheel-drive (standard and modified)

AUT Audi four-wheel drive (turbocharged)

Given Sundeep's car is two-wheel drive, there doesn't seem to be much choice as to which group he could have ran in! 

Clive


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

MODT as well.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> MODT as well


Nope - I think this is VW only - remember GTI-I is really a VW event that us Audis were crashing! 

Clive


----------

